# Shameless brag - new cd & vcd1



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

I have been on the forum for almost 3 years and have yet to start a thread.
But I just can't help myself to shamelessly brag. Jake got his CD (Novice A) on Saturday and therefore his VCD1. Jake did it in three straight shows with 2 First Places this weekend with 190.5 both days and one leg on April 20th with a 180.5 (handler nerves contributed). We only did a private lesson about once every other week and did no fun matches. We have had bursts of Obedience training on and off for about 2.5 years and just got back to training in December, 2012 after taking about 10 months off. Other activities got in the way - agility, tracking, dock diving, therapy work to name some.

For those who don't know, Jake is the very first dog I have ever owned (and before I knew anything about breeders) and he has been taking me on quite a journey in the past 3.5 years since we started training and trialing. I didn't even know what CGC was when he came home at 10 weeks old in September, 2007. 

So he is now: ARCH Jake of Rhonels VCD1 RE TDX AXP AJP WC RL3 RL1X RL2X RL3X JD
He is also an active Pet Partner Therapy Dog. He is half ways towards his MJP and has 4 legs towards his MXP. Our trainer has told us to enter VST tests (after about 3 months of training) and he has one JH leg. 

He is a once in a lifetime dog who is most of all my best friend and has a truly Golden Temperment. Thanks to him I have met many new friend's (Barb, hotel4dogs is one) who don't think I'm crazy to spend so much time with him .


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your boy.

A very well deserved brag IMO.


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

All we now need is a picture!!! Congrats.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very awesome, Rhonda<: 

Huge congrats!  

The fact that he has become such a well-rounded dog is a credit to you. No matter how talented and great a dog is, he's not going to get those titles if the owner doesn't get out there.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Huge Congrats! - Joining a pic request!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats there lady! I am thrilled for you and Jake. You are one of the reasons Titan and I stuck with the tracking! Congrats to you again!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yay - brag away!! HUGE congratulations to you and Jake


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That was a great brag and you deserve to tell us all!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

I love brags.
Congratulations to you the Jake!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Comgratulations. A lot of accomplishment!


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Jake! That alphabet soup of titles shows lots of time and commitment from both of you.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

pic didn't post.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You have every right to brag, you have accomplished so much with Jake!!
And I have had the true pleasure of meeting Jake several times. He is the sweetest, kindest, most biddable boy you can imagine. A total heart of gold golden. Congratulations to you and Jake, you deserve to brag on such a wonderful dog!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations to you and Jake!! He sounds like a wonderful boy.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wonderful news, Congratulations!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I agree, you have every right to brag! Glad you started a thread! All titles and accomplishments are a big deal, but I think those versatility titles are special! Big huge congrats!!!


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Great job!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

